# my shrimp



## slickjack (Jul 26, 2015)

180 for 35 minutes, amazing no seasoning just natural with cherry













shrimp1.jpg



__ slickjack
__ Jul 26, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks good, but where they dry? I usually shy away from smoking shrimps for that reason. I fried about 5 doz. for the family for lunch today and thought about the smell of smoke the whole time.

EDITT::

When ya have a chance would ya please update your location in your profile? Easily done by clicking the Profile icon on the above task-bar. That way we know a bit more anout your locale for discussions.

Thank ye, thank ye, thank ye !!


----------



## slickjack (Jul 26, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Looks good, but where they dry? I usually shy away from smoking shrimps for that reason. I fried about 5 doz. for the family for lunch today and thought about the smell of smoke the whole time.
> 
> EDITT::
> 
> ...


I never thought of it either unltill Line Pelltier from Masterchef Canada mentioned it, I did a search on it and found this site, joined and here I am. Wasn't dry at all, low heat, I let it smoke for 30 minutes before putting the shrimp in cause I wanted max smoke for time, stayed at 180 untill the tails turned orage and they were moist and crunchy, not tough but you could feel a slight crunch going thru the shrimp fiber, like with a shrimp ring, the cherry smoke really added  a lot to the flavor, The steak I cooked to go with it was not good, no fat on the sirloin tips, no fat = no taste, but that has nothing to do with the smoke, 1st world BBQ  issues.

I changed my location, all I could see was time zone. let me know if there is a different place, I Am in NB Canada, Moncton to be precise.


----------



## slickjack (Jul 26, 2015)

And I love this forum!!! So full


----------



## stovebolt (Jul 28, 2015)

Those shrimp look great. I love some smoked shrimp, but I usually put some butter and creole seasoning on them.

Chuck


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 30, 2015)

SJ, those shrimp look delicious !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2015)

I like your keep it simple naked shrimp approach! Letting the meat shine through with minimal to no seasoning is a great way to cook. If you really feel courageous leave the shrimp in for a few hours at the lower temp. Shrimp jerky is tasty!


----------



## slickjack (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion, I am courageous and now have to try shrimp jerky.


----------



## cedar eater (Aug 24, 2015)

I've tried smoking shrimp twice this way and they seemed limp and maybe slightly undercooked (not unsafe) both times. I'm going to bump the heat up next time. The shrimp I used were thawed and slightly mushy in texture when raw, the best I can get locally. I used alder the first time and apple the second.


----------

